# turtles



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

What would be some cool aquatic to semi aquatic turtles for a 90 gallon? Remember they cannot out grow the 90 gallon as no larger tanks will be availible in the near future


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm....

Well, I find a lot of turtle keeping to be questionable endeavors ethics wise (unless they're captive bred). So I'll hold my ideas I guess...

I guess I'll go for one that you might find captive bred... A snapping turtle youngster could go a loooooong time in a set-up like that and they're very entertaining.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

uh snappers are out.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Omnius...if I remeber your initial interest was in Snappers...
If you get a hatchling or a really young one........you may have literally 10 years before you need to up grade that tank.....so Ace and your interest are correct if you can dedicate about oh...60+ years of your life to that turtle which could totally be worth it as I LOVE my snappers....really cool turtles....


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks but I think I will try to have a community of turtles rather than just one, however I do love snappers but they are not feasable right now.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

maybe a red eared slider

im guessing it will have enough space for a nest swimming room and what not when she is full grown.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

I've got a turtle in my pond that pretty much ran away or my frogs ate them.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Omnius said:


> Thanks but I think I will try to have a community of turtles rather than just one, however I do love snappers but they are not feasable right now.


Look into Reeves turtles. Stay relatively small can be kept in communities and are interesting to keep and posibly breed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

A captive-bred specimen will cost you alot of money, but I always thought spotted turtles are really cool and stay small, too.


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Painted stay relatively small (males). Also male DBT'S


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

i have 2 nice lil 1inch soft shell turtles which i picked up for £6 each fun lil things 2 watch come feedin time,

snapping turtles are cool can only keep then on there own tho? or can u have more of the same kind 2geather??

Paul


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Adult Softshells require more than a 90 gallon for space gang....he was looking for small as adults......

I think he is happy with his map turtles currently......but I have to side with Bullsnake if anyone is ever looking for SMALL turtle spescies..spend the money and raise Spotteds!


----------

